# URL-Struktur



## oaki (23. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Ich kürzlich ein Seite gefunden die man zum Beispiel so aufrufen kann.

```
http://www.example.com/history/1990
```

Zuerst dachte ich das die auf dem Server eine Ordner "history" und darin ein Ordner "1990" haben und darin eine datei index.php oder so..
Dann habe ich folgendes ausprobiert:

```
http://www.example.com/history/1990/asdawueawiouez.php
```

Und es wird die gleiche Seite wie vorher angezeigt, obwohl die Datei asdawueawiouez.php 100% nicht exesitiert!

Weiss jemand wie das gemacht wurde?

Viele Dank!!


----------



## versuch13 (23. Januar 2007)

Google: mod_rewrite


----------



## cille (23. Januar 2007)

Hier kannst du dich ganz gut Informieren über "mod_rewrite"

KLICK MICH


----------



## oaki (24. Januar 2007)

Danke, das war ne grosse Hilfe!

Alles klappt soweit. Ich habe aber trotzdem noch eine grundlegende Frage.
Wenn ich in die .htaccess Datei folgendes reinschreibe funktioniert alles perfekt.

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /v2

RewriteRule ^berichte$ berichte.php?section=allgemein
RewriteRule ^berichte/allgemein$ berichte.php?section=allgemein
```
Komisch ist nur wenn ich nur, wenn ich die URL "www.meinwebserver.de/berichte/allgemein/" eingeben, wird zwar die Seite angezeigt, aber die Bilder, Stylesheets etc. werden nicht mehr angezeigt. Dass heisst also das der Server die Bilder irgendwo anders sucht..
Wisst ihr wieso dass das so ist? Für mich irgendwie nicht ganz verständlich weil ich habe ja den Pfad: "berichte.php?section=allgemein" angegeben!


----------



## Gumbo (24. Januar 2007)

Nimm absolute statt relative Pfadangaben. Denn die relativen werden – wie soll es auch anders sein – relativ zum aktuellen URL aufgelöst.


----------

